
Microsoft's updated Surface Book is a big, powerful brute of a laptop - edran
http://www.theverge.com/2016/11/10/13578546/new-microsoft-surface-book-review-2016
======
api
This also looks limited to 16gb, adding credibility to the claim that Apple's
limits are driven by Intel.

